# Who has stock of G PRIV 220W - Rivonia or East Rand for collection\Shop?



## Dietz (19/12/16)

Hello,
Just wanted to hear if any vendor in the Rivonia or East Rand Area has stock of the GPRIV 220W?
Thanks


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/12/16)

Try Dragon Vape. Got mine from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (19/12/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...k-g-priv-220w-starter-kit?variant=32211688579

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (19/12/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Try Dragon Vape. Got mine from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but They're out of stock.


----------

